# Your Home Page



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 16, 2002)

Mine's this site.... it's pretty much the only site i go to...

WHAT'S YOURS?!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

I have an HTML file that has all of my bookmarks.  This is my home page.  The reason I do this is so that I don't have to import bookmarks into any web browser, and I have only one file to keep current.  Almost wevery web browser has an easy "Go Home" button or command, so I use that instead of drop down bookmark menus.


----------



## xoot (Apr 16, 2002)

My homepage is about:blank.


----------



## dlookus (Apr 16, 2002)

My homepage is MacOSX.com.
Strangely I never set it to that. 
Spooky.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 16, 2002)

None baby


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

Yahoo.com  Good email service... fast, almost always working.  good stuff.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 16, 2002)

Blank is faster


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 16, 2002)

My homepage is blank too.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 16, 2002)

For OmniWeb: StepWise (that has been my default for the last four years).

For Netscape: mine


----------



## themacko (Apr 16, 2002)

mine is google


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

about:blank

I hate having to wait when I open up my browser for the page to load.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 16, 2002)

My home page is just that: my personal web page. Hey, it's hosted from my own computer, so it's almost like a blank home page. No time to load at all, and I can go to my links page if I want - it's like a bookmarks file.

-the valrus


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 17, 2002)

mine's blank, but i always go to lowendmac.com first, then ebay mac listings then here.


----------



## dricci (Apr 17, 2002)

I just have it load nothing. Much faster. I don't use bookmarks, ether, unless  it's a long URL I need to remember for something.


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Apr 17, 2002)

http://tta.dyndns.org/


----------



## twyg (Apr 18, 2002)

blank

I don't see any need to jump to a page everytime I open a new browser, plus it's quicker than hitting stop.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 18, 2002)

I used to have www.excite.com, but I usually use Google, which has a built-in homepage of omniweb:/StartPage/. I either don't see it because I'm opening up something from SlashDock, or I want to search for something, and OmniWeb's built-in homepage has links to a bunch of different search engines.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

my startpage at home is blank (on 56k, it would be annoying to have stuff load while I want to do other things).

At work my.yahoo.com is my startpage for news.


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 18, 2002)

my homepage is neowin.net

yes its true, i'm a pc user first, then a mac user.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 19, 2002)

Back in undergrad it used to be search.com, then I changed it to Apple, and now for the last year or so I've had it on google


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 20, 2002)

*Google*


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

Whenever I'm on a box with a Web server, I always set the home page to localhost.

Otherwise I set it to my own site.

BTW, I call the page opened when you launch your browser the "default page" and your own Web site your "home page"... I don't know if anyone else make such a fine syntaticaly distinction...


----------



## Kris (Apr 21, 2002)

At home I have a blank one as the startpage, but everywhere else I set it to apple.com just to show everybody that I'm a Mac user and proud of it! 


Kris


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kris _
> *At home I have a blank one as the startpage, but everywhere else I set it to apple.com just to show everybody that I'm a Mac user and proud of it! *


There are not usually too many other people around when I first launch my browser.

At work I never turn my machines off, nor quit my browsers... so I see my default page very rarely.


----------

